# Whiplash Summit...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

_"Absolute shibari, cold noodles and hot sake
The mistress bar in Roppongi is the place
For Japanese hardcore, not the kind you're gonna find at the record store
Not the kind designed for the kind hearted"_

Ooops, sorry, wrong whiplash. Some more industry news hopefully good news for all...

http://www.insuranceage.co.uk/insur...it-called-tackle-rising-motor-insurance-costs


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought this was money for nothing as it's very hard to prove if the injury was genuine!?!?!? 

and again it's the people what are just trying to get business that are the "crooks" and not the actual people scamming it...

:wall:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've had injury claims come in where someone has hit a parked car with nobody in it!

Never knew the outcome, but i think these claimants should be hauled over the coals and convicted of fraud.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I've had injury claims come in where someone has hit a parked car with nobody in it!
> 
> Never knew the outcome, but i think these claimants should be hauled over the coals and convicted of fraud.


:wall::wall::wall::wall:

Doesn't surprise me.... 

I have a guy at the moment in the compnay we bought, that has been off for 8 years for stress... because someone, who left the company 6 years ago, shouted at him in the office...

He is being paid by the insurance company, even though, he is out working and has his own ebay business... the insurance company know this, but continue to pay him!

The world is mental....

Hopefully something good will come out of this, but I think it will be nothing more than a restriction on the vultures sending out stupid messages...

:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I feel bad now as I have just put a claim in for whiplash


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The question is, does it genuinely hurt and affect your quality of life?

If so, then yes, you have a right to compensation. There are plenty of genuine claimants, but sadly there are far too many who see a rear end shunt as a quick way of making a couple of grand.

I got hit in the side on a roundabout many years back, my arm took a cropper on the door and my head hit the door too. I was a bit sore for a couple of days and then the beauty bruises came out. Didn't bother claiming though, even though i was hurt it was a minor inconvenience. If i had lost the use of my arm for 6 months, it may have been a different story.

Same as people who trip over pavements - just get up, brush yourself down, be thankful nobody was filming you on their mobile for a youtube clip, put a plaster on the graze and get on with your life. Put it down to being stupid and not looking where you are going, rather than blame the council and try to sue them for a couple of grand. Remember who pays the council costs at the end of the day, its the same as insurers, you and me!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Shiny said:


> The question is, does it genuinely hurt and affect your quality of life?
> 
> If so, then yes, you have a right to compensation. There are plenty of genuine claimants, but sadly there are far too many who see a rear end shunt as a quick way of making a couple of grand.
> 
> ...


So far Ive been off work for 2 weeks I did my neck and back in, every day since it happened my neck is very stiff and cant look up. It has affected my work as I work as a private carer so cant lift and do things like that. I have had to go to hospital about 3 times as I keep getting a burning feeling up my spine and neck. I have to take 30mg codeine, 400mg paracetamol, 400mg ibuprofen every 4 hours for the pain and diazepam before I go to bed


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Then you have no reason to feel bad about claiming :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Then you have no reason to feel bad about claiming :thumb:


Oh and the woman that hit me was in a courtesy car because she crashed into someone else a week before :doublesho Couldnt help but laugh


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I think a lot of people claim for none existent whiplash injuries because insurance companies don't pay out fair amount for the value of the car. 

Maybe the first step should be paying out a fair market value for the crashed vehicle :thumb:

After reading my post this is only relevant for written off vehicles :lol:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I have a guy at the moment in the compnay we bought, that has been off for 8 years for stress... because someone, who left the company 6 years ago, shouted at him in the office...


And thats not even civil service! :lol:
6 months full pay, 6 months half pay then statutory.
Its amazing how many make lazarus-level recoveries and come back bright and cheery exactly 6 or 12 months later. (last 12 month stress for someone was only overcome with the intesive therapy of backpacking round europe apparently.)
Even more amazing are the ones who fall tragically ill for a week before, or week after a holiday (but thats another rant for another thread!)


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I rarely see poor offers on total loss claims.

Remember, you only tend to hear about poor offers and people don't tend to mention when they have a fair payout!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I rarely see poor offers on total loss claims.
> 
> Remember, you only tend to hear about poor offers and people don't tend to mention when they have a fair payout!


My dad has his car written off due to floods and the miserable sods at the insurance company only offered him 800 quid more than he decided he was going to accept.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Shiny said:


> I've had injury claims come in where someone has hit a parked car with nobody in it!
> 
> Never knew the outcome, but i think these claimants should be hauled over the coals and convicted of fraud.


I work in the PI dept that pays out for whiplash etc and some of the nonsense that comes in is embarrassing but if they have 'medical' evidence then it can't be disputed. These claimants are only ever prosecuted if its in the public interest. Not really worth chasing someone for £2k-£3k as it'll cost more in solicitor fees etc. Only really chase the large claimants approx £25k + etc.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Couldn't this be solved by banding the claimants?

i.e 

Band 1, minor whiplash = £250
Band 2, Whiplash = £500
Band 3, Severe Whiplash, weekly doctors appointments and specialist checkups, court appearance and an amount to be determined by Judge.

That way for the majority, they could just be catagorised, compensated and allowed to get on with their lives.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It is already banded by the Ogden Tables.


----------

